# Hi, there must be an imola yellow mk1 coupe out there, somewhere ???



## Stokey (8 mo ago)

Hi, like many I fell in love with the TT at its launch and promised myself one for my fiftieth birthday. Life got in the way as it often does and now at 56, with Parkinson’s, I’m in a race to get my bucket list car while I can still drive one. I’ve switched to automatic for my daily driver but have an azure blue escort xr3i cabriolet for sunny Sunday drives and still just manage a manual at the moment .
My search shouldn’t have been too difficult for a nice mk1, given that l‘m open to any coupe manual or automatic, then last year I missed out on an imola yellow coupe by an hour. I made the mistake of still viewing it and since then I’ve spent many hour, daily searching the internet, missing out on a couple more.
I’m beginning to think i have more chance of finding a unicorn in the time I’ve got left driving 😂
So if anyone knows of any hiding out there in TT land please drop me a line
Cheers Stokey


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stokey, Welcome to the TTF.
I have an 82 XR3 & owned it from new. A Wonderful car.
Hoggy,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Imola was a special order colour (£1500 in 2001when I bought my roadste) so they are out there but not very common you about an Imola roadster that would widen your search slightly


----------



## Stokey (8 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome Imola was a special order colour (£1500 in 2001when I bought my roadste) so they are out there but not very common you about an Imola roadster that would widen your search slightly





YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome Imola was a special order colour (£1500 in 2001when I bought my roadste) so they are out there but not very common you about an Imola roadster that would widen your search slightly
> 
> View attachment 486903


I already own a 1980s XR3i cabriolet, which takes my only Garage space, coupled with the coupe being the body style I fell in love with, makes the coupe my preference.
Your roadster does look gorgeous though


----------



## Stokey (8 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stokey, Welcome to the TTF.
> I have an 82 XR3 & owned it from new. A Wonderful car.
> Hoggy,


Hi Hoggy, back in the 80s I was a French hot hatch lover, owning a couple of Peugeot 205GTIs with a Renault 5GT Turbo in between them. The XR3i Cabriolet’s Azure Blue was my favourite colour though, I have recently managed to purchase one fitted with a very rare dealer fit power steering, which enormously helps my Parkinson’s.
To own a car for 40 years is an immense achievement, I salute you 👏
Cheers Stokey


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stokey said:


> I already own a 1980s XR3i cabriolet, which takes my only Garage space, coupled with the coupe being the body style I fell in love with, makes the coupe my preference.
> Your roadster does look gorgeous though


Cheers 
Roadster with the optional hardtop best of all worlds and looks more like the concept coupe than the one that went in to production IMOP


----------



## Stokey (8 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheers
> Roadster with the optional hardtop best of all worlds and looks more like the concept coupe than the one that went in to production IMOP
> View attachment 486915


I’ve never seen a roadster with the hardtop, that’s gorgeous, I see the likeness with the concept car 😍


----------

